# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  anime themes

## Lawful123

Hello I am fairly new to ubuntu and love this distro.  :Dancing:  
I am going to be making some use out of my unused domain name.
I want my website to host anime themes for gnome.  If you got anything you want to be hosted just e-mail me at sonycroft@hotmail.com.

Thanks.

----------


## TanKilleR

Could you even make a anime based theme for gnome? I mean, I've tryed that idea, "anime theme" for a wisebar advance 2 skin for my pocketpc, but it just did not come out right. I dont see how would could do that...well maby for folder icons and such, but as for the taskbar and windows"forgive my m$ talk" I dont think you would have a very pleaseing eye-candy outcome. But if you ever do get something good looking, pm me, I'd love to see it  :Wink:

----------

